# World Cup 2010 - Hard to get any work done with this on



## mikebarry (Jun 7, 2010)

I still haven't quite gotten over the Henry hand ball in qualifiers against my 2nd favorite team Ireland but this should be a fantastic world cup with lots of new talent. So anyone but france! 

Obviously Spain, Brazil, Argentina are looking quite good but I hope a strange team wins.

Who will be this cups' Turkey? 


USA looks less powerful without Davies and with Onyewo limping around. But this should be great!


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Oh PS:

http://espn.go.com/espn3/index

will be carrying every game I think.


----------



## lux (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

We. Of course.


----------



## hbuus (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

I wonder if Denmark will be sent home after the first rounds with 1 point...


----------



## bryla (Jun 7, 2010)

Denmark played so bad during training this week.... I bet on Brazil


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

denmark are running at 150/1. its possible.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*



mikebarry @ Mon Jun 07 said:


> I still haven't quite gotten over the Henry hand ball in qualifiers against my 2nd favorite team Ireland but this should be a fantastic world cup with lots of new talent. So anyone but france!
> 
> Obviously Spain, Brazil, Argentina are looking quite good but I hope a strange team wins.
> 
> ...



What goes around comes around.
In the previous qualifying round Ireland had scored using a hand ball...

But fear not, Zidane is no longer playing: France could be ousted in the first round.

I am rooting for Spain...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

I always loved Brazil. When they are at their best it is such a treat to watch them, the greatest passers of the game.


----------



## midphase (Jun 7, 2010)

"They are not fun to watch, and their deceiving tactics are shameful at times (last final vs France was a very dirty way to win) "


WHAAAAT? Zidane was the one to play dirty and give the headbutt.


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Italy could really be a powerful team if they weren't consistently flopping around on the ground. But of course they are always in contention with their array of strikers and midfielders.

I just find Italy very hard to watch for that reason alone. I am really looking forward to watching Messi and the argentina games though, he is such a master.

Anyway when i was a kid I went to a World Cup game in the USA 94! Morroco vs Saudi Arabia, 80% of the crowd was chanting Brazil chants the whole game. Amazing experience though


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Rooting for South Korea. But they suck. Rooted for them in 2006, but they lost to Sweden on their third game (albeit due to a horrible call by the ref). Shame.

I can't count how many times Italy will have a one-second delayed reaction with pain. They supposedly get kicked in the face, 1-2 seconds pass by, then, "oh yeah!" -- grab their face, fall to the ground, flop around.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Thought another Englishman might have got in here before me...

... but we're thinking that our little Wayne might rub all of your faces in the African mud. By all accounts he's already 'lost it' in today's final warm up game... the man is an animal.

America, you'd better have Tyson, Stallone, Mr T and Palin on standby 'cause our boy's comin' for ya this weekend  and he's bringing his mate Emile.

(alternatively just attack us down the left flank and score at will, probably)


----------



## johncarter (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Don't worry Mike France isnt going to win ! 

French team totally sucks since 2006. Our players are rich men with inflated ego , who think they're rock stars and that they're the best football players in the world. 
But now, even winning against Costa Rica is like winning against Brazil... 
We even lost against China last week :| :| :|


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Wayne Rooney is such a beast - he plays the sport like such an american (force rather then finesse) he is a joy to watch.

England vs America will be a game to look forward to. USA has our four superstars (Donovan, Altidore, Dempsey and Howard) and our epically, hockey sized back four with Onyewo and Demerrit - I bet they are the largest defense unit in the game. Howard has gotta be top 5 goalie in the world. 

I am going to really love that game!

And poo poo on france - out in the first round. They deserve it.

I am rooting for spain if USA is knocked out.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Let's just hope there won't be any unpleasantness and riots or even casualties, some of these countries take this game pretty serious, way too serious! You hear that Korean fans?


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Guy, you're watching this while you're performing and mixing and writing all at the same time?

Now, I'm sure you're an octapus! >8o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 7, 2010)

midphase @ Mon Jun 07 said:


> "They are not fun to watch, and their deceiving tactics are shameful at times (last final vs France was a very dirty way to win) "
> 
> 
> WHAAAAT? Zidane was the one to play dirty and give the headbutt.



Zidane plaid for italians clubs and was known to have a short fuse if provoked.
Italian strategy was to have players insult and provoke him whol game long.
He certainly over reacted when told his sister was a whore and that's a shame because with 10 minutes left and considering how dominant France was in the 2nd half, the cup could have been won for France.

Brazil: juego bonito 0oD 
Italy: juego suffio :evil:


----------



## bdr (Jun 7, 2010)

midphase @ Tue Jun 08 said:


> "They are not fun to watch, and their deceiving tactics are shameful at times (last final vs France was a very dirty way to win) "
> 
> 
> WHAAAAT? Zidane was the one to play dirty and give the headbutt.



Only got through last time because Grosso dived in the box in the last minute against Australia to get a penalty.

Love the soccer, love watching Brasil but hate the acting.


----------



## bryla (Jun 7, 2010)

@ Patrick: Also he would've ended his career with style


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 7, 2010)

bryla @ Mon Jun 07 said:


> @ Patrick: Also he would've ended his career with style



Totally agree.
That is unfortunate because he is actually a good guy...


----------



## lux (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

as usual we will be considered dead after first match. Then we'll kick everybody else's ass big time 'till the finals. Heh, thats life...

we are just toooooo skilled and historically solid as stone.

o=<


----------



## bryla (Jun 7, 2010)

As a former AC Milanee, I would love to see Italy win, but I must agree that their playing òÛU   ×\ÛU   ×\ÛU   ×\ ÛU


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

I'm suddenly feeling very nationalistic as Saturday approaches against the Brits. :wink: 

Come on Donovan!


----------



## Angel (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*



mikebarry @ Mon Jun 07 said:


> I hope a strange team wins.



Ok, Germany will be the world champion then 

EDIT: 2:0 against Italy. 2 Goals shot in the last 5 Minutes of the additional time before penalty shooting. Italy will think they are in the penalty shooting already and completely forget to play soccer.
That's my prediction


----------



## lux (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL

italy is not a nice beast for the germans, isnt it?


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

The South African vibe is very positive and warming. I love that Zulu singing that has been showing in the commercials, its so magical. 

Should be a great world cup.

I hope Italy and Germany and France (and Brazil) fail. Sorry - its time for some new folks (from different continents!)


----------



## Angel (Jun 11, 2010)

Lux: not really 
But I ordered a pizza the same evening and Maria was very nice and friendly so I am not angry about you anymore 

Good luck with the championship 

@mikebarry: Ah... do you know the soccerball is totally round at last?!


----------



## lux (Jun 11, 2010)

Angel @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> Lux: not really
> But I ordered a pizza the same evening and Maria was very nice and friendly so I am not angry about you anymore
> 
> Good luck with the championship
> ...



hehe, ok. Good luck to you as well


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 12, 2010)

england v usa soccer match.

betting. england to win 2-0 11/2. 3-0 8/1 and 5-0 50/1.

i saw france v uraquay and thought Forlan was the best player because he had no real support round him. uraquay did well in the end and france have no cutting edge at this early stage. things change in world cups as time goes on though.


----------



## Danny_Owen (Jun 12, 2010)

hmm I'm english and even I don't think england will win by that much! I think the press like to hype the England team up a lot more than they're worth (though I do hope to be proven wrong!)

My thoughts are it will be a draw or England may be one goal ahead, can't wait though :-D


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Well thanks to Tim Howard and Green's Fuck up, I'd say we lucked out with a tie. :?

Nice call Danny.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 12, 2010)

Will somebody please shoot all those f-ing horns?!

It's impossible to have the sound on while watching a match. Why do they allow them in?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 12, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Jun 13 said:


> Will somebody please shoot all those f-ing horns?!
> 
> It's impossible to have the sound on while watching a match. Why do they allow them in?



Vuvuzela library anyone? >8o o=<


----------



## bryla (Jun 13, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Jun 13 said:


> Will somebody please shoot all those f-ing horns?!


In a composers forum this is probably the most spoken sentence


----------



## lux (Jun 13, 2010)

are 579 horns in a stadium epic enough?


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*



Evan Gamble @ Sat Jun 12 said:


> Well thanks to Tim Howard and Green's Fuck up, I'd say we lucked out with a tie. :?



i think we were unlucky not to win in the end.

yeah - those fucking horns give me a headache. why the fuck did they have to sell them in the first place. although i went to sleep thru algeria and slovinia but im looking forward to germany v austalia tonight. im losing bets at the moment but not heavily

the betting is germany 2-0 and 3-0 at quite uninteresting odds.


----------



## Harzmusic (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*



> the betting is germany 2-0 and 3-0 at quite uninteresting odds.



didnt work hm? o-[][]-o


----------



## Angel (Jun 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## Stevie (Jun 13, 2010)

That was a great match, I must say. Didn't expect ze GermanòÞg   Ø46Þg   Ø47


----------



## nikolas (Jun 13, 2010)

Greece should just use EU money to bribe the FIFA and win the cup! That way we could have our dignity back, in exchange for our country! :D

In all honesty, I do see turkey as a pretty decent team right now... :-/ But not quite sure...


----------



## Angel (Jun 13, 2010)

From what I expected from the german team I am overwhelmed. Never thought they would play like that. They CAN fight but I never expected that they can play handsome soccer.

Don't agree with the penalty though.
But the red card was indeed criminal. It's a shame that such referees are allowed to handle the whistle in a championship.


----------



## lux (Jun 14, 2010)

Germany is a pita for every opponent, from the early times. There are teams that are just dangerous by default when it comes to world championship

Our time today. Hmmm...we'll see....


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*



Harzmusic @ Sun Jun 13 said:


> > the betting is germany 2-0 and 3-0 at quite uninteresting odds.
> 
> 
> 
> didnt work hm? o-[][]-o



yeah that worked for me.  4-0 and 5-0 were much better. the betting was 2-0 
and 3-0 from the bookmakers on that game. in other words thats what they thought would be the result based on poor odds. i liked 2-0 and 3-0 but i also backed 3-0 and 4-0 quite heavily. good on germany. on to the next match.

so far england and germany dont look like world cup winners. argentina does and nigeria looks like they could beat england if they get the chance. early days though. the england defense looks really slow and static.


----------



## bryla (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow... Denmark is gonna get so much beating from Holland today... Actually I can't wait to see the game, since I think Holland will beat us 3-0 or 4-0


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 14, 2010)

bryla @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> Wow... Denmark is gonna get so much beating from Holland today... Actually I can't wait to see the game, since I think Holland will beat us 3-0 or 4-0



i like the slightly crazy bets of 4-1 and 4-2 to the netherlands. small money on these bets though. :lol:


----------



## Stevie (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Well, for the moment it doesn't like Netherlands will kick Denmark's ass.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*



George Caplan @ 14th June 2010 said:


> so far england and germany dont look like world cup winners. argentina does and nigeria looks like they could beat england if they get the chance. early days though. the england defense looks really slow and static.



Haha, are you serious? Germany had the highest score from all teams that played yet.


----------



## bryla (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*



Stevie @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> Well, for the moment it doesn't like Netherlands will kick Denmark's ass.


No, and many of the Danish players surprise me now... Rommedahl, Jørgensen and Poulsen have been very good during first half


----------



## Stevie (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh man, that was really not deserved what Denmark just happened.


----------



## bryla (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah just as I praised Poulsen he scores an own goal.... I wouldn't mind see Holland win - if they had played to win - but they don't


----------



## midphase (Jun 14, 2010)

Italy v. Paraguay 1-1


----------



## lux (Jun 14, 2010)

not bad. We need a couple permanent changes in attack zone, but all in all we're the same mother****ers.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 14, 2010)

Though sometimes annoying it is a pretty cool tradition if you think about it. When game play is on you hear the drone 100% of the time with everyone contributing to it. Nice unified idea....


----------



## bdr (Jun 14, 2010)

Check this out!!
http://www.prosoniq.com/news/vuvux-for- ... ng-plugin/


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 14, 2010)

Evan Gamble @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> Though sometimes annoying it is a pretty cool tradition if you think about it. When game play is on you hear the drone 100% of the time with everyone contributing to it. Nice unified idea....



A tradition? I don't recall hearing this (or this much o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< o=< ) in any of the previous world cups! Can't they have little flags instead?


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 14, 2010)

They will only ban the horns if they start being used as missiles...I think we should try to get all the fans to just start throwing them on the pitch until they are banned!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2010)

> Check this out!!
> http://www.prosoniq.com/news/vuvux-for- ... ng-plugin/



hahahahaha

I love it.

Too bad the TV isn't running through my DAW.


----------



## midphase (Jun 14, 2010)

Was having a conversation with a friend as to why Soccer has such a low following in the USA. I could accept that due to the often-mentioned issues Soccer wouldn't be the #1 sport in this country, but how is it possible that it has such abysmally low ratings compared to other "boring" sports like golf or (gasp) baseball?

The thought has occurred to me that big sport leagues in the USA such as NFL, NBA and PGA would stand to lose a lot of money and exposure should Soccer enter the USA marketshare in a big way. There are only so many eyeballs available and if all of a sudden Soccer gains strength, that means less $$$ in the pockets of the big leagues.

I have to wonder if in some ways, pressure has not been exerted on the major networks to limit the exposure of Soccer to the American public? I have to think that if the sport was truly allowed to enter the social fabric of the country, that most would see past the low scores and get emotionally involved as the rest of the world has.

So what gives? Any thoughts? Is there (partly) a corporate conspiracy to keep Soccer away from USA airwaves?


----------



## bryla (Jun 15, 2010)

Isn't it just because Baseball, basketball, football (American Football as we call it  ) were invented in the US (not sure about hockey though) and the US is the leading nation in these sports - maybe not leading by much in basketball but still. Even the World Series is just "US Championship", but they call it the World Series - they know that no other nation can compete against them.

The US is not a great soccer team, and no one is interested in watching them getting beaten all the time.

From what I hear, a lot of kids play soccer in the US - maybe (and now I'm just playing with thoughts) maybe the americans see it more as a game for kids, whereas the aforementioned are thought of as "sports"


----------



## midphase (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok...here's a weird question:

Does FIFA go out of its way to prevent (at least as much as they can) countries with political issues from going against each other? For example, USA is not in the same group as North Korea, is that intentional?


----------



## José Herring (Jun 15, 2010)

bryla @ Mon Jun 14 said:


> Isn't it just because Baseball, basketball, football (American Football as we call it  ) were invented in the US (not sure about hockey though) and the US is the leading nation in these sports - maybe not leading by much in basketball but still. Even the World Series is just "US Championship", but they call it the World Series - they know that no other nation can compete against them.
> 
> The US is not a great soccer team, and no one is interested in watching them getting beaten all the time.
> 
> From what I hear, a lot of kids play soccer in the US - maybe (and now I'm just playing with thoughts) maybe the americans see it more as a game for kids, whereas the aforementioned are thought of as "sports"



Actually I think that some of the Japanese teams are as good or better than American teams in Baseball. I think some of the Asian countries could compete very well in the World Series. I often wondered why they don't open up the competition to make it a true world series. But, I just don't think that too many Americans can take the thought of a US team getting stomped by Japan in what is essentially an American sport. It's bad enough when we lose to a Canadian team like Montreal or something.

On the soccer front the game has just never taken off here in spite of many attempts to make it more popular. Actually the woman's team kicks ass from what I can remember. There are a lot of kids playing soccer these days and it may change in the future, but not nearly as many inner city kids or rural kids playing day in and day out for their shot at millions of dollars, like we have basketball, football and baseball players.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

A couple more..
http://waves.com/content.aspx?id=5798
http://isophonics.net/content/whats-all-about-vuvuzela


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

worst ref ever...


----------



## Angel (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Totally lost control from the minute Klose was sent off. In the first 30 minutes they didn't find a clue how to break that frontier. This time the australia-strategy didn't work and they didn't have the coolness to work out a different one.
The battle was lost but the war isn't over yet


----------



## Justus (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*



Angel @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> Totally lost control from the minute Klose was sent off. In the first 30 minutes they didn't find a clue how to break that frontier. This time the australia-strategy didn't work and they didn't have the coolness to work out a different one.
> The battle was lost but the war isn't over yet



I couldn't watch it either!
But remember: No World Champion ever had won every game...


----------



## Ed (Jun 18, 2010)

[quote:1dd748f595="midphase @ Mon Jun 14, 2010 11:49 pm"]Was having a conversation with a friend as to why Soccer has such a low following in the USA. I could accept that due to the often-mentioned issues Soccer wouldn't be the #1 sport in this country, but how is it possible that it has such abysmally low ratings compared to other "boring" sports like golf or (gasp) basebalòá^   Øäùá^   Øäúá^   Øäûá^   Øäüá^   Øäýá^   Øäþá^   Øäÿá^   Øå á^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øå	á^   Øå
á^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øå á^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øåá^   Øåá_   Øåá_   Øåá_   Øåá_   Øåá_   Øåá_   Ø


----------



## Lex (Jun 19, 2010)

lux @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> wow germany defeat was unexpected


    

aLex


----------



## lux (Jun 20, 2010)

we suck!

its official now.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol this is the most open World Cup I have ever seen....the big teams dont look invincible like the days of old, its great!


----------



## lux (Jun 20, 2010)

basically all the teams i've seen are nothing special to me except Argentina, which probably will win hands down.


----------



## midphase (Jun 20, 2010)

lux @ Sun Jun 20 said:


> we suck!
> 
> its official now.



Not yet...but if we lose or tie to Slovakia, then we suck!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Haven't followed the last few days, has the USA been playing poorly? Not sure what I'm hearing here.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 20, 2010)

USA is playing better than expected. I think people are mostly disappointed in Italy and England.

Argentina is phenomenal. 

But it is true that the old powerhouse teams like Germany and Brazil don't look like they are invincible this time around.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 20, 2010)

What horrible faking by Ivory Coast, now Kaka is out next game...

I don't care if you think the acting is part of the game, still dishonorable in my books!


----------



## Narval (Jun 20, 2010)

You know what they say, "football is a gentleman's game played by hooligans." /\~O


----------



## bdr (Jun 20, 2010)

lux @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> we suck!
> 
> its official now.




Probably because you brought your Olympic Diving squad instead of football players.  

Seriously, anytime things start going wrong with Italy, they start falling about like they are highly allergic to human touch. 

It's play like that that ruins the game.


----------



## lux (Jun 20, 2010)

bdr @ Sun Jun 20 said:


> lux @ Mon Jun 21 said:
> 
> 
> > we suck!
> ...



This is not true, and its annoying. Its not often. Demonstration is that we havent won the last world championship with penalties but putting a good couple of balls into the net to our opponents.

New Zealand pratically spent all the game writing their names with the elbow on our faces...

anyway, we can deal with envy. We were there and winning from the beginning of the games... the others can come and take lessons every day at our home


----------



## bdr (Jun 21, 2010)

Any dispassionate reading of the world media will show constant mention of diving, certainly not only by Italy but most soccer nations. But us Aussies have long memories of Italian diving. Sorry!

However this doesn't help..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iufnlu5842w

Of course, he has been overtaken by that pathetic Ivory Coast player that got Kaka sent off.


----------



## lux (Jun 21, 2010)

well i suppose italian diving prevented you aussies to win at least a couple championships.

sorry...couldnt resist...

:-D


----------



## Angel (Jun 21, 2010)

Ah... I think nearly every nation is disappointed by their teams. And to be honest this is not a great championship so far.
Switzerland were great and some others of the underdogs but it's not the great tournament we all hoped for. But we are still in the first round so let's wait and see


----------



## bdr (Jun 21, 2010)

lux @ Mon Jun 21 said:


> well i suppose italian diving prevented you aussies to win at least a couple championships.
> 
> sorry...couldnt resist...
> 
> :-D



At least!!!

Anyhow, I wil try to be more positive about the tournament now, hate seeing the refs having so much influence rather than beautiful play.


----------



## midphase (Jun 23, 2010)

France....WTF??? Could someone explain to me what just happened?


----------



## CFDG (Jun 23, 2010)

Not worth it. =D


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

The game of the day today. usa v algeria. if we win we're thru to the next round. im thinking a draw will be the result.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 23, 2010)

midphase @ Wed Jun 23 said:


> France....WTF??? Could someone explain to me what just happened?



Yes, maybe somebody could explain?


----------



## lux (Jun 23, 2010)

France..it started long time ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MEYX129LNo

look at Domenech clapping..lol...we in italy are sooo sad he's doing the worst figure of his life actually...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

The importòã‰   Ùnˆã‰   Ùn‰ã‰   ÙnŠã‰   Ùn‹ã‰   ÙnŒã‰   Ùnã‰   ÙnŽã‰   Ùnã‰   Ùnã‰   Ùn‘ã‰   Ùn’ã‰   Ùn“ã‰


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 23, 2010)

Jesus Christ that was a tense game!

Donovan's the man.8-)


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats to the US for the last minute ticket, very dense last minutes, and to GB of course.


----------



## mikebarry (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: World Cup 2010 - Anyone but france*

Breathtaking.


----------



## Danny_Owen (Jun 23, 2010)

Hells yes, good results for the boys from GB and the USA


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 23, 2010)

Working result for Germany vs. Ghana including a bit of luck ... now on sunday they will meet GB. I believe this the one match that both teams are looking forward to and it will certainly not be boring!


----------



## lux (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok now is definitely official


we suck


----------



## bryla (Jun 24, 2010)

wow what a match for Italy!!


----------



## lux (Jun 24, 2010)

bryla @ Thu Jun 24 said:


> wow what a match for Italy!!



Lippi has been the most presumptous coach of the entire chiampionship. he kept a massive player like Quagliarella sitting down for the entire first turn. What an idiot.


----------



## midphase (Jun 24, 2010)

lux @ Thu Jun 24 said:


> Ok now is definitely official
> 
> 
> we suck




I concur.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2010)

o=< o-[][]-o /\~O =o


----------



## bryla (Jun 24, 2010)

Damn and Denmark continued the awful play they had going during training matches and against Cameroun. I just hoped for more, because they played so good against Holland and won against Cameroun, but Japan was a great team! It's also my third home country, so I'm rooting for them!


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah Denmark played nicely against us indeed and was really hoping Denmark would proceed. I always like the Danish team. Pitty it didnt happen :(

Indeed Japan has a great team. Though we won from them they where actually the better of the 2 in my opinion.


----------



## lux (Jun 24, 2010)

:cry: (o) :x :evil: :twisted: :? :( >8o :| :(


----------



## Jaap (Jun 25, 2010)

I am really sorry for you Lux with Italy :cry: It's a big shame they got knocked out.


----------



## lux (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks. Well our opponents deserved to win. Partial consolation is that the young leader of Slovakia, Hamsik, plays in my town's soccer team.


----------



## George Caplan (Jun 26, 2010)

usa v ghana tonight. cant wait to see the game. 2-1 to the usa with luck.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 28, 2010)

Where the heck did the referees have their eyes when GB made their second goal? Nobody wants this. In the break of the game the president of the german football association said in TV that he saw the ball in, as everybody else did.

Nevertheless we enjoy this while it lasts. Everybody is a football fan now. Photos from yesterday evening:


----------



## bryla (Jun 28, 2010)

wow.... Hannes you look drunk with that vuvuzela 

Yeah two scandals in one day!

Pretty boring matches today though


----------



## Jaap (Jun 29, 2010)

o=< o=< /\~O /\~O o=< o=<


----------

